# Beware of Bellhaven in Bellingham



## rayengle (Jun 30, 2006)

We recently chartered a 36' trawler from Bellhaven Yacht Charters in Bellingham. The yacht was filthy. We were delayed by 1/2 day in picking up the boat because the owners were still on board. Had to return a day early because of transmission problems. Requested a refund but got a song and dance and no refund. Do not recommend them for San Juans or Pacific Northwest chartering.


----------



## davefromoregon (Dec 19, 2010)

Anyone have any recent experiences with these guys? The posts are from 2006 so things tend to change


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

For a motor yacht, ya might try Parr. I also know of a Valiant 40 that'll be up for charter this Spring.


----------



## davefromoregon (Dec 19, 2010)

CharlieCobra said:


> For a motor yacht, ya might try Parr. I also know of a Valiant 40 that'll be up for charter this Spring.


I am interested in going in the fall so I would like to know more about this boat.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

It's a 1976 Valiant 40 that has been refitted nicely. We did paint and varnish on her and the owner is installing a new radar while she's hauled for Winter storage. He's on Cruiser Forum as Newt. Nice guy, nice boat. He was with Parr but didn't like the way they failed to clean his boat after her last charter of the season. I don't know if he'll be going to a different company in Spring or chartering the boat himself.


----------

